# Problem Searching Again



## Michael York (Nov 3, 2007)

Hi,

For the past three weeks I am continually getting the same SQL error when performing searches on TSF. This issue happend a few months ago when you guys made server changes, but It was OK fgor a while and now , no matter what I do, I get the following error:

Fatal error: Allowed memory size of 33554432 bytes exhausted (tried to allocate 71 bytes) in /home/tsf/public_html/search.php on line 1155


Please let me know if there is a way around this issue. Using the Google search does not help since I search for date ranges.

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## dm01 (Oct 10, 2006)

Hello Michael York

This problem can occur if your search is too broad, if there are too many people trying to submit searches, or if there is a bug in the code. Please revise your search terms and try again later.


----------



## caroln242 (Dec 8, 2009)

Michael York said:


> Hi,
> 
> For the past three weeks I am continually getting the same SQL error when performing searches on TSF. This issue happend a few months ago when you guys made server changes, but It was OK fgor a while and now , no matter what I do, I get the following error:
> 
> ...


I'm getting the same error. Fatal error: Allowed memory size of 33554432 bytes exhausted (tried to allocate 71 bytes) in /home/tsf/public_html/search.php on line 1155
I've tried all kinds of different search keywords and nothing works.


----------



## Michael York (Nov 3, 2007)

As of yesterday, I too am unable to do any searches without getting the error. Please Help !


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

I know this does not answer your question, but it does happen at times. Others have had the same problem at times with the search not working.

It has been reported.

BG


----------



## Michael York (Nov 3, 2007)

I work 9-6 PST and I search this forum, usually once a week and sometimes twice. So, all of my searches are done during working hours. I cannot say I see any pattern.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Hi Michael, I've reported it to admin again, and others have also been reporting it and making suggestions on how to fix the problem for a few months now. Still no reply since the last time it was reported.


----------



## Michael York (Nov 3, 2007)

koala said:


> Hi Michael, I've reported it to admin again, and others have also been reporting it and making suggestions on how to fix the problem for a few months now. Still no reply since the last time it was reported.


Hi,

Thanks for letting me know the status. I was able to successfully search one day last week. I hope we hear back from the Admin soon regarding the inconsistencies.


Thanks again,
Mike


----------



## Horse (Oct 30, 2003)

We are looking into this problem but it is a lot more complex than initially invisaged. We would appreciate your patience in this regard.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

In the meantime have you tried searching using Google or Yahoo entering Techsupportforum plus the search criteria ?? Could that help as an interim workaround?


----------



## tetonbob (Jan 10, 2005)

Mike, what search parameters are you using here? If I use liveupdate as my search criteria, I have no trouble, searching all forums, all dates. If I use Norton alone, or Norton + liveupdate, the search crashes, even if I cut down the time frame and forums being searched.

Google's advanced search can be helpful for this. 

http://www.google.com/advanced_search?hl=en

You can set date parameters. Words to include, words to exclude. Sites to search terms for.

Example

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&...tbs=cdr:1,cd_min:11/01/2009,cd_max:12/26/2009

Another example using only the General Security forum URL

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&...-computer-security/&btnG=Search&aq=f&oq=&aqi=

Another example with a broader date range:

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&...nter/general-computer-security/&start=50&sa=N


I realize it would be ideal to have our own search functioning better, but until then, this seems a possible workaround.


----------



## Michael York (Nov 3, 2007)

Hi,

I search for the terms "Norton", "Nortons", "NAV", "NIS", and "N360" usually going back one week, across all forums. I will try the Google Advanced Search and see what happens. Last week, I was finally successful in getting results and not the error. Please keep me updated.

Thanks again,
Mike





tetonbob said:


> Mike, what search parameters are you using here? If I use liveupdate as my search criteria, I have no trouble, searching all forums, all dates. If I use Norton alone, or Norton + liveupdate, the search crashes, even if I cut down the time frame and forums being searched.
> 
> Google's advanced search can be helpful for this.
> 
> ...


----------



## pat mcgroin (May 1, 2009)

Michael York said:


> Hi,
> 
> I search for the terms "Norton", "Nortons", "NAV", "NIS", and "N360" usually going back one week, across all forums. I will try the Google Advanced Search and see what happens. Last week, I was finally successful in getting results and not the error. Please keep me updated.
> 
> ...


Please continue to try.

TBH I have never seen a representative from Symantic reaching out to help answer questions in forums other than their own.

I believe that there may be some misconceptions about Symantic products and I am happy to see that you are doing this and are willing to work with the TSF staff to resolve this issue.

I hope to see you become a larger part of future discussions here.



Thank You 

PAT


----------



## Michael York (Nov 3, 2007)

Hi Pat,

Thanks for the response. I have been actively engaging in assisting users of Norton consumer products on this forum, and other forums since late 2007. There are definitely some misconceptions out there about the products and I strive to assist people with technical issues, and also provide them with the correct information about our products. I will continue to assist on TSF and hopefully the searching problem with get rectified. 

Thanks,
Mike




pat mcgroin said:


> Please continue to try.
> 
> TBH I have never seen a representative from Symantic reaching out to help answer questions in forums other than their own.
> 
> ...


----------



## dreemsnake (Jan 1, 2010)

I just wanted to weigh in. I'm getting this: Fatal error: Allowed memory size of 33554432 bytes exhausted (tried to allocate 1048576 bytes) in /home/tsf/public_html/search.php on line 1011

My search was on "nmap" (w/o quotes) so my search wasn't too broad and there couldn't be too many people submitting searches at 2:59am EST on New Year's Day. Just wanted to let you know.


----------

